# Kleines XML-Tutorial?



## Angel4585 (17. Aug 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir eine Klasse basteln mit der ich einfach ein XML-Dokument ein- und auslesen kann.
Allerdings fehlen mir in Sachen XML und Java jegliche Grundlagen.
Ich hab schon ein paar Themen durchgeschaut, aber da werden immer irgendwelche Packages importiert die mein NetBeans nicht findet. 
Könntet ihr mir kurz sagen wie ich in NetBeans 5.5.1 und JDK 1.6:

1. Eine Datei erzeuge
2. Ein Element erzeuge
3. Ein Childelement erzeuge
4. Auf Elemente und deren Childs zugreifen kann
5. Die Werte der Elemente auslesen und ändern kann

Das wäre Klasse, weil ich ja weis das es meist nur in paar Zeilen sind für die ich mich dumm und dämlich suchen würde 

Danke schonmal

Angel


----------



## pat2004 (17. Aug 2007)

hi

1. schau dir mal das tool castor von exolab an, mit dem ist es sehr einfach xml-datein ein und aus zulesen. musst nur 3 packeges importieren und du kannst dann mit einem Filereader / - writer und dem Unmarshaller / Marshaler die Daten ein und ais lesen.

2. und wenn du ein xml-tuturial sucht unter gogle findest du sehr viele und ich habe mir auch so xml bei gebracht.

3. Lade dir von Altova den Xml-Spy runter (gibt ne 30Tage testversion) mit dm kann man ganz einfach xml-sachen erzeugen


----------



## Meilhaus (17. Aug 2007)

Ohne externe Klassen / APIs (wie z. B. JDOM, W3C-DOM, ...) wirst du eventuell nicht sehr weit bei deinem Vorhaben (unter Java und mit Netbeans) kommen.
Mir erscheint es jedoch leichter, dass du herausfindest, wie du mit Netbeans externe Jars einbindest, als krampfhaft zu versuchen, alles mit dem Standardlibs zu lösen.

Hier findest du "Tutorials", wie du deine genannten Aufgaben meistern kannst:

Java Insel

Viele Grüße,

Meilhaus


----------



## Angel4585 (19. Aug 2007)

ich kann externe jars einbinden, muss nur erstmal wissen das jdom extern ist 

Also ich nehm JDom und schau mir mal die Doku an. Danke schonmal


----------



## Angel4585 (19. Aug 2007)

Also ich hab mir jetzt mal das Zeug durchgelesen und ich versteh nur Bahnhof. :shock: 

OK Ich habe den DOMBuilder, das ist meine Klasse die mir die XML Datei ausliest und mit der ich eine XML Datei erzeugen kann, richtig?

in einer Collection habe ich meine XML-Struktur drin, aber wie baue ich so eine Collection auf? Gibts keine XMLCOllection mit der ich direkt arbeiten kann? Bzw. was brauche ich für Werte in diese Collection?

Ich steig echt null druch glaub ich


----------



## Angel4585 (20. Aug 2007)

Hab grad in nem Buch ein Tutorial gefunden ohne JDOM, das sieht da ziemlich verständlich aus.


----------



## Meilhaus (20. Aug 2007)

Mit welcher Klassse arbeitest du jetzt?


----------



## pik0r (30. Aug 2007)

wie heisst das buch?

arbeite gerade an ähnlichen Themen!


----------

